# ROMEO Y JULIETA 8 Drawer Humidor!



## cbasing1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Only paid $107.00 including shipping. I love Auctions!


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

I will pay you $108 + shipping......You'd be making a profit!! HAHA :biglaugh:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, CONGRATS. Show us more pictures with it opened. More detail, PLEASE!!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

That is beautiful, where did you get it?!?


----------



## cbasing1 (Apr 11, 2013)

The back corner was banged up. One pic shows it fixed best I can. 10 coats of polyurethane! I found it on E-Bay. It slipped through with only one opposing bid. Lucked out. Also LED sign for outside "Little Havana" my cigar lounge at home.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I've gotta say that is nothing short of pretty awesome


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

AMAZING:bowdown:


cbasing1 said:


> The back corner was banged up. One pic shows it fixed best I can. 10 coats of polyurethane! I found it on E-Bay. It slipped through with only one opposing bid. Lucked out. Also LED sign for outside "Little Havana" my cigar lounge at home.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## cbasing1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all. "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes". Just got lucky


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

That is amazing. I would love to add something like that to my addiction...


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

cbasing1 said:


> I found it on E-Bay. It slipped through with only one opposing bid. Lucked out. Also LED sign for outside "Little Havana" my cigar lounge at home.


You now have every BOTL on Ebay searching "cigar humidor" for these same deals! What a find!


----------



## soxnationsmoker (May 1, 2013)

Looks like you stole that humidor.....here is on just like it: Romeo Juliet Cigar Humidor Cigar Case with Humidification Devices | eBay


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dam fine find you got yourself there!!


----------

